# Dug up some old cars



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

So I opened a box of stuff I had in storage and found some interesting cars and a loco. I remember the loco was open box and I got it for <$20 back in the day. It's not brass, but I need help identifying it. Can anyone help identify these cars? I remember they're Bachmann ones:

Thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The loco is a Life-LIke Alco 628 Demonstrator...

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/lifelikemodeltrainscollectorsresource/id10.html

...although IHC, AHM and Model Power offered these as well using the same molds.


----------



## Roundhousecat (Mar 22, 2013)

ok, thanks. now that you mention it and the link helped as well, I do remember them like that. Wow, this thing is almost 40 years old. I should see if it still runs. are they worth anything anymore?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You're welcome...most plastic diesels from that time are not worth that much, $20-25 is a good day though Ebay can surprise you, especially in Demonstrator colors. 

The car is a Bachmann poultry car...

http://ho-scaletrains.net/bachmannhoscalerollingstock/id65.html


----------

